# Moving to Spain



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi
New to the forum so forgive me if I ask anything that has already been answered.

My family and I are thinking about moving to Benidorm. My husband and I previously lived there in 2004 and would like to return. Am I silly to be thinking of such a move?
My little boy is nearly 4 so I would like any advice on primary schools etc., than anyone can give.

Basically, any information from the forum would be much appreciated in aiding our decision to move.

We are visiting in December and hope to gain as much knowledge as we can but you can never have too much good advice.

Many thanks


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Really if you spend a few hours going through past threads you will find the majority of your questions already talked about.

Obviously don't go there unless you have alternative income or a job contract (rare) in place. You will need to now provide proof of income before settling in Spain because of new regulations.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Bob is right, you need to have a good nose thru recent posts and you'll get a feel for how things are. Sadly, Spain is in the midst of this recession and its not doing well, so looking for work wont be easy to say the least and you do need proof of an income and healthcare provision to be able to register as a resident now. But apart from that, its still a beautiful country, with open spaces, sunshine in the summer and more of an outdoor lifestyle. Prices have risen, again due to the recession, but I dont think its more expensive than the UK - yet??!!

So have a read thru some relevant posts on here and feel free to ask anything else

Jo xxx


----------



## darrenrawes (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, I was just reading your thread, I've been to Benidorm lots of times, I'm 42 and divorced and am considering a move there, noticed you have lived there and wondered if you had any advice?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

darrenrawes said:


> Hi, I was just reading your thread, I've been to Benidorm lots of times, I'm 42 and divorced and am considering a move there, noticed you have lived there and wondered if you had any advice?


:welcome:

Benidorm has changed tremendously since the OP lived there in 2004 - which is why _she_ is now asking advice

Why are you thinking of Benidorm especially - have you been offered work there?


----------



## darrenrawes (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, I have my own business which I can do
From anywhere in the world, so I'm not going there for work.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

darrenrawes said:


> Hi, I have my own business which I can do
> From anywhere in the world, so I'm not going there for work.


there's nothing to stop you then :clap2:

Do you know Benidorm well?


----------



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying - I am grateful for any advice given.
With regards to proof of income and healthcare provision, if either my husband or myself (or both if we have angels looking over us!) were offered jobs, would this suffice as proof of income?

Also, healthcare - does this have to be private cover? I was under the impression that if you paid NI equivalent contributions (which, i assume you would if you worked) then you are entitled to healtcare - has this changed then?

Are children entitled to automatic free healthcare?

I will endeavour to look at some posts when I have some more time to get a idea of how things are there. I am more than aware of the current situation in Spain as we have family and friends who we are in contact with regularly but I feel that my true spiritual home is there - I love the food, country, people, way of life and lifestyle.

Hope to hear from you again soon

Thanks again


----------



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to say a big thank you for replying to my post so quickly. I was not aware of the proof of income needed now although was aware that rules had changed from April 2012.

I will get to looking at some posts when I have a little more time and thank you again


----------



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

darrenrawes said:


> Hi, I was just reading your thread, I've been to Benidorm lots of times, I'm 42 and divorced and am considering a move there, noticed you have lived there and wondered if you had any advice?


As per the message from jojo, not sure could give any advice seeing as I lived there 8 years ago and lots have changed since then. Hope you get the info you need from the forum and it works out for you if you move


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gcg said:


> Thank you so much for replying - I am grateful for any advice given.
> With regards to proof of income and healthcare provision, if either my husband or myself (or both if we have angels looking over us!) were offered jobs, would this suffice as proof of income?
> 
> Also, healthcare - does this have to be private cover? I was under the impression that if you paid NI equivalent contributions (which, i assume you would if you worked) then you are entitled to healtcare - has this changed then?
> ...


healthcare - children are _theoretically _entitled to free healthcare - but you need to get them registered as resident first

yes, if you are working self-employed or an a contract then healthcare for the whole family is covered for state healthcare & the work contract or _autónomo _should cover you as far as income requirements are concerned

various monetary figures have been bandied about as to what minimum is required, but we haven't yet had any concrete info.

if you've been working & paying NI in the UK it might be worth talking to the DWP in Newcastle to see if you qualify for S1 forms - they would cover you for healthcare in Spain for up to 2 years


----------



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

*Thanks*



xabiachica said:


> healthcare - children are _theoretically _entitled to free healthcare - but you need to get them registered as resident first
> 
> yes, if you are working self-employed or an a contract then healthcare for the whole family is covered for state healthcare & the work contract or _autónomo _should cover you as far as income requirements are concerned
> 
> ...


Again, thank you so much. Your advice is invaluable and I will contact DWP next week as I have been in employment for years.

Have added you to my contact and hope that you won't mind me PM you when my account is upgraded after 5 posts

I will let you know how I get on


----------



## lagoona (Jul 5, 2012)

Spain is a great destination to live in! But you'll need a job for it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lagoona said:


> Spain is a great destination to live in! But you'll need a job for it.


Or a sufficient pension/investment income...


----------

